# light fixture isnt working



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

What should be a perfectly fine light fixture is not working, its a 24 inch T8, tried different bulbs. Anyone have any tips of what to check if I take it apart?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Is this like a shop light sort of thing, or aquarium specific ? Just that shop light casings are a bit easier to get into sometimes. Did it work before and just quit suddenly ?
If so, it might mean the ballast is shot.

In any case, you need to open the case and check for any loose connections. If it's got those little crimped connections, you might have to replace those just because you can't take them off to see if they're still ok inside the crimp.

The screw on wire nut connectors don't need solder and they're quick and simple. On shop lights, the wires that go into the bulb ends typically fit into a friction slot, like a speaker. Just a short bit of stripped wire inserted into the slot which holds it in once you insert it. If done poorly, the wire can break.. if they left enough wire you can just cut a new end, strip it and replace it in the slot after pulling out the old piece. There might be a crack in one of the little plastic ends that the bulbs fit into, and a broken one might need replacing. Switches are often cheaply made, so check if there is one to be sure it's connected properly.

All the shop lights I've worked on had the same type of bulb ends, either short or long. They typically snap into a socket or slip over a flat piece of metal at the ends. Easy to break if you are not careful but also easy to replace, usually sold in pairs in a blister pack at Home Depot.

The last thing would be the ballast. If the ballast has failed, it may or may not be possible to get a replacement. If all the connections are solid and the switch is good, if there is one, then the ballast is likely the issue.

Replacing a standard ballast isn't difficult, but it's not always possible to get replacements. Depends what kind of ballast it has - if it's the metal box kind, it's just screwed onto the case, and you would not have to use solder if you don't want to. Wire nuts [ Marrettes] work well for these connections. If it has one of the flat board ballasts, you would have to solder in a new one, if you can find a new one. Most ballasts will have a label stating what type they are, so you can at least look and find out if a replacement is available.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

its an aquarium light, came with my topfin 55 gallon, a setup I am trying to sell. I was going to put it on my new 90 temporarily and it isnt working. I took it apart and nothing seems loose. It has two parts inside, the starter and the main balast


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I got my multimeter out and there is power going from the switch, not sure how much, to double check I did it the old fashioned way and used my fingers and got a shock.

I am very much a beginner when it comes to this stuff.

there is a cylinder that is the starter and then there is a little box that is the balast, simple reactance ballast. The wires go right into these things so I can't test power on these that I can see


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

the ballast is ig15-20 f14t8 and so on

I tried to do a search for a place to buy one but got kinda lost and didn't see anything. Could this be available at a standard hardware store? Any idea of cost?

I tried to see any power from the pins that touch the bulbs but nothing I could see on my meter so thinking the ballast is toast.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

More than likely, the starter is gone. Did you hold the button down while it fired? Did it try to light (perhaps glow on the ends) while the button was held down?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

There was nothing at all, I also remember that it had fallen once thanks to my son, that probably didn't help it.

I do have another light that I have to hold the power button to get it to turn on, now I know what the problem is with that one, maybe I can see about fixing that light up to, thanks.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

At least some of the bigger brand name fixtures will have replacement starters available that you can buy. I know Hagen does, for some of theirs, and you can find them online. A lot less expensive than a new ballast. 

You can tell most of my experience is with shop lights , I'd forgotten the starter that comes with the aquarium hoods. Yet another reason I want to learn more about electronics.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I once took my Perfecto aquarium light fixture into the Mississauga Big Al's and the manager (Mark) was nice enough to replace the starter and test the fixture. He then only charged me for the new starter which fixed the problem.
--
Paul


----------

